# New Total War Game to be Announced at EGX



## DeathScream (Sep 10, 2014)

SO GUYS, remember when CA and SEGA told us that GEEDUBS gave to them the rights for Warhammer Fantasy while relic still has the 40k rights, making Sega Own both Fantasy and 40k rights.... welp





WARHAMMER: Total War or Total Warhammer: Dark Omen II?


LET THE SHITSTORM BEGIN!


----------



## Naruto (Sep 10, 2014)

Total Warhammer 40k

Holy fucking shit it's ridiculous how fast the money would leave my wallet.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Total Warhammer 40k
> 
> Holy fucking shit it's ridiculous how fast the money would leave my wallet.



40k = RELIC
WHFB = CA

so nope, its a Fantasy Game rather than 40k


----------



## Mael (Sep 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Total Warhammer 40k
> 
> Holy fucking shit it's ridiculous how fast the money would leave my wallet.



Fuck you I'd buy it way faster than you. 

And yes I'll spam the fuck outta mah Kasrkin if I'm not frying brains with Librarians.

Orkses can be third army since green sometimez iz best.

Sadly this'll likely be Warhams Fantasy and no one will buy it.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Total Warhammer 40k
> 
> Holy fucking shit it's ridiculous how fast the money would leave my wallet.



Would be day one purchase for me as well.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 11, 2014)

Mael said:


> Fuck you I'd buy it way faster than you.
> 
> And yes I'll spam the fuck outta mah Kasrkin if I'm not frying brains with Librarians.
> 
> ...



Oh damn, the fantasy warhammer. Oh well


----------



## Mael (Sep 11, 2014)

Ikr?  Bretonnians are just dickish wannabe Spess Mehren knights.  

Seriously did they not learn from Realm of Chaos or whatever that meh PC game was?

The people want 40k.  The orks are lulz, Guard is manly flashlight laser men, Chaos is actually cool a la Ahriman or Huron, SM crush bitches, dreadnoughts, Carnifexes oh mai, and again fuckin' dreadnoughts...


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 11, 2014)

who gives a fuck for mark of chaos

People Remembers of the underrated Warhammer online and the 1st total war game Called Warhmmaer: Dark Omen

both classic and awesome games


----------

